# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Materiale per informatike

## NDERIM_KU

Ku mund te gjeje materiale ose libra ne gjuhen shqipe ne keto tema:
Arqitektura e kompjuterit;
Sistemet operative;
Rrjetat kopjuterike
bazat e te dhenave.

----------


## didii

http://agimcami.wordpress.com/

----------


## xfiles

Nuk ka materjale ne shqip per informatiken.

----------


## Abrakatabra83

dhe po të kishte nuk e di pse do të përdorësh libra shqip? nqs s'flet anglisht futju një profesioni tjetër ose mëso anglisht

----------


## The Helper

Ketu mund te gjesh materiale shqip dhe anglisht per informatik dhe elektronik  Science Books

----------


## aimilius

Nje faqe per kompjutera eshte ketu informatika shqiptare

----------

